# US UPS Shipping to Mexico



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

So we recently had our US birth certificates apostatized and had them sent to a good friend in Florida. When she received them both she tried to send them to us here in Mexico via UPS. (We are talking an envelope of documents). The person at UPS said "we no longer ship to Mexico. we have had too many problems".

Our friend then went to FedEx where they charged us $70+ USD to get the envelope here (which we received today).


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

I just had to do the same thing with my Iowa birth certificate. Iowa does it all through Vitalchek.com (unless you want to go in person) and it cost me $26 via UPS and it arrived in 2 days to Mexico City. 

Vitalchek works with most states but not all. If they do handle your state, do it through them. It was fast, relatively easy and not too expensive.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

circle110 said:


> I just had to do the same thing with my Iowa birth certificate. Iowa does it all through Vitalchek.com (unless you want to go in person) and it cost me $26 via UPS and it arrived in 2 days to Mexico City.
> 
> Vitalchek works with most states but not all. If they do handle your state, do it through them. It was fast, relatively easy and not too expensive.


I also used VitalChek but NJ required a self-addressed stamped envelope for return.

But - that really wasn't my point - but rather that UPS is re-thinking sending stuff to Mexico.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

UPS had no qualms about shipping mine last week. I went into my UPS account just now and set up a label to be printed for shipping from Chicago to Mexico City, no problem.

I think it might just be the location where your friend went.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

circle110 said:


> UPS had no qualms about shipping mine last week. I went into my UPS account just now and set up a label to be printed for shipping from Chicago to Mexico City, no problem.
> 
> I think it might just be the location where your friend went.


Could be - you have to watch out for those Floridian Red-Necks !

My wife did have someone send her something from Germany this last week (via UPS) and Mexico was not an issue. 

I just get a little paranoid every time something like Netflix clamps down on my VPN access or a financial institution tells me I can no longer buy something because I live in Mexico, etc...


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

I believe it was the weather problems in Laredo and not that UPS is leaving.


----------

